# craft project



## wizardry68 (Feb 4, 2006)

this was sent to me. very quick for a last minute design. kinda off the wall
www.tamponcrafts.com/halloween.html


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Who knew those things were so useful?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is just so wrong! I had to sent that to my bros daughter. She makes them into X-mas ornaments, I think she takes after her mom's side of the family.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

even worse is a guy makes those


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG I sent that site to everyone I know.... Too FUnny! 

Perhaps some of that would be good Girl Guide Crafts.... Be one with your...ummmhmmmm nevermind


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now I can really drive her nuts


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Don't know wether to laugh or faint..... LMAO.... :googly:


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Wizardy68 you are a sick freak. 


I knew I liked you for a reason.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Ewwwwwww!


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

well ....for the first time i have too say ...........
words just not enuff .............
because im speechless


----------



## JCZ (Oct 31, 2006)

I almost clicked on the link until I read it. Because it was such a close call I think I will watch football for the rest of the night so it will help me forget I was interested.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

That just shows some people have WAAAAAAYY to much time on their hands. Tampon crafts..... geez. What's next Condom Balloon animals???


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

CONDOM BALLOON ANIMALS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

I'm soo stealing that!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I didn't see their section on making a FCG. I know everyone is going to think I am a freak buying 120 boxes of tampons.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Blech!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great! LOL I showed my wife this since her special Ed students make crafts to sell every year. she didn't buy into the idea! hehehheheheee

BTW I almost have my computer back! YAY! Watch out when I do! I'll be posting like wild fire!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

...

wow.

what a website.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

comdom balloon animals. What a great idea! you could really impress your lady afterwards, It beats trying to flush them after you're done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Look honey, this kitty condomn balloon animal just drank moo juice.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Just saw this!

I think I'm still in shock!

But, dang! Some ideas are coming.......


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

.....so to speak...


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

That is so not right!

But, I have to admit I did laugh.

Nyx


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This is funny
I remember as a kid , a friend of mine had a little sis that got one out and stuck it in water and gave it to her mon as a flower haha.,


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Thought the blow gun video was kinda funny, somewhat gross, but funny.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Do I have time to enter the 20 dollar prop with this entry? I promise no used ones.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

You know, I hate the commercials, some things are just better off "unknown". I also don't approve of the condom commercials, that's what High School Health is for. But it got me thinking, if I could just convince someone to cut open a few dozen Trojans, it'll save me alot of time waiting for latex to dry. You can even use the different textures. Trojan Man to the rescue!!!!!!!!


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

that is just so wrong. lol. but extremly halerious.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Budman, too late. Make-up people have been doing just that for years.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

And... You can stuff condoms with cotton balls, then glue them one onto another, airbrush it, smear with KY to add a nice glisten, and you've got yourself a pile of realistic looking and moving intestines!

Great for hanging out of a scaractors ripped open gut!

Yes, the cashier will look at you a bit funny when you buy three bags of cotton balls, several dozen condoms and a couple tubes of KY.

Just do as I did, look her in the eye and say, "party."


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that's a pretty neat idea Doomsday..


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Man and woman gazing into each others eyes
Soft, grinding music playing in the the backround
Man whispers,"Baby, I am getting so excited"
Woman,"Me too, I can hardly wait, can I have it now?!"
Man,"Not yet, Sweetie,..............I haven't figured out how to skin the corpse yet."

"TROJAN MAAAN, TROJAN MAN!"
Now THAT would be a commercial!


----------

